# Got Grip?



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, I want to buy some slim grips for the new 1911. I was thinking Chip McCormick as I have had them before. I am also considering the Aluma Grip version. Any thought or comments?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you want flashy, tactical, a mixture of both, or just your slandered issue.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I will give you my thoughts after you sell me your Glock 23.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I kinda like the G10 grips on the kimber warrior... the tan ones, but not on stainless.


----------

